# Connect touchpad to pc, create folder called cminstall, grab the



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Connect touchpad to pc
create folder called cminstall on the touchpad
paste all the install files (moboot, rom, and cwm) in the folder
resume using touchpad

because you sir will semi-brick ur touchpad.









kthxbai


----------

